# Online shop



## Der Rabe (Jun 27, 2002)

I need some help yall, I am trying to set up a shop that is minumal work to maintain and works with paypal. Allows me to use paypal as the method of payment and uses a database to keep track of items and removes items from the view once they are sold out. Anyone know where I can download something to make this happen. I was going to use PHP-nuke but it is giving me a hard time so I would like to try a simple scripting program with out all the extra bells and whistles


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I would recomend X-Cart.com over all others. But there is also oscommerce. If you can afford it though, get X-Cart.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

how much money do you have to pay per month to have an online store?


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Ever the champion of OSS: http://www.agoracart.com/

(I think its OSS. Its free, the lite version at least, and I'm pretty sure that you can use paypal)


----------

